# Palmone Tungsten T5 not syncing

## Yoda_Oz

i have a palmone tungsten t5 running Ubuntu linux (debian-based).

im trying to use gnome pilot (i've also tried to use coldplug too...) and i try to hotsync and nothing happens. it just sits there saying something like its waiting to send info to my handheld. i havent succeeded in connecting as yet but at least my computer is seeing the device!

here are some outputs:

/proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#= 53 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=16 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0830 ProdID=0061 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=palmOne, Inc.

S:  Product=palmOne Handheld

S:  SerialNumber=504E35424D41413456375852

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 4 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=visor

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=86(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=07(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 053: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 016: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

/var/log/messages

Jan 20 23:03:11 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 53

Jan 20 23:03:11 localhost kernel: visor 2-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

Jan 20 23:03:11 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Jan 20 23:03:11 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB3

Jan 20 23:03:11 localhost usb.agent[15466]:      visor: already loaded

dmesg

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 60

visor 2-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Have i left out anything???

Please help. this is the only thing i need to get working and then i can fuck windows off!

cheers mates!

Christian

----------

## asyr

What program you are using to sync your T3 ? 

What device file system are you using ?

----------

## Yoda_Oz

i managed to get it synced after i killed the jpilot daemon...

----------

